# Sanders with Led light ring on head



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2020)

Gimmick or useful? The big names don't have them and the lower quality import units do. When the first drill and drivers came with LED lights i thought that it was the dumbest thing i ever saw but now i cant live without them. Is this the same thing and the big players just haven't caught up or are the lights a good idea but poorly executed? I am looking at power sanders for the first time and not sure where to start. they range from 200 - 2000 and i don't sand enough to even consider the the high end.


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Get the Mirka drywall sander


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

It’s nice and light


----------

